# Recent Labs



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*I had TT in August 2012 due to possible hashi's and nodules causing swallowing issues. **Finally saw a DO June 2013. Talked to me about 10 minutes and suggested adding Cytomel (T3) to my Synthroid of 175 daily plus additional 150 on Sundays. ** I saw DO on 8-19-13 after bloodwork and DO changed to - NO Synthroid for one month with 10 mg generic Cytomel in the morning and 10 mg generic Cytomel in mid-afternoon. DO wants to "unplug" T3 receptors as my RT3 was at the very top of the range and I am not utilizing the T3 meds correctly.

I read something about this on a link from this site (I believe Andros posted it). I am hoping for a good outcome, but not sure what to expect. Still have some hypo symptoms, but basically body is just falling apart! **I started PT on 9-3-13 and water PT on 9-4-13. I am suppose to do PT slowly, building gradually to avoid the sharp, stabbing pain in my knees that I had been having. Boy, it is so much fun getting old (er)! Unfortunately, PT was stopped as my lumbar spine started acting up. I continued to do some water PT on my own to just keep moving. *

*I had carpel tunnel release and ulnar nerve release on my left arm 10-24-13. I have healed okay from that, am starting PT for my lumbar spine and have been battling a skin rash for about 5-6 weeks. I have red areas on my arms, hands, legs, ankles and various spots on my trunk. Below is bloodwork I had done 11-12-13*

*Est, Glom Filt Rate* *>90*

*Stage Description GFR, ml/min/1.73 m2
- At increased risk > or = 60 (with chronic
kidney disease risk factors)
1 Normal or increased GFR > or = 90*

*WBC* *4.8 - 10.8 thou/mm3* *5.3*

*RBC* *4.20 - 5.40 mill/mm3* *4.51*

*HEMOGLOBIN QUANT* *12.0 - 16.0 gm/dl* *13.8*

*Hematocrit* *37.0 - 47.0 %* *40.1*

*MCV* *81.0 - 99.0 fL* *89.0*

*MCH* *27.0 - 31.0 pg* *30.6*

*MCHC* *33.0 - 37.0 gm/dl* *34.4*

*RDW* *11.5 - 14.5 %* *13.6*

*Platelet Count* *130 - 400 thou/mm3* *189*

*MPV* *7.4 - 10.4 mcm* *7.9*

*RBC Morphology* *NORMAL*

*Seg Neutrophils* *47.8*

*Lymphocytes* *32.9*

*Monocytes* *9.2*

*Eosinophils* *8.8*

*Basophils* *1.3*

*Nucleated Red Blood Cells* *0*

*Segs Absolute* *1.8 - 7.7 thou/mm3* *2.5*

*Lymphocytes Absolute* *1.0 - 4.8 thou/mm3* *1.7*

*Monocytes Absolute* *0.4 - 1.3 thou/mm3* *0.5*

*Eosinophils Absolute* *0.0 - 0.4 thou/mm3* *0.5*

*Basophils Absolute* *0.0 - 0.1 thou/mm3* *0.1*

*Glucose* *70 - 108 mg/dl* *91*

*Creatinine* *0.4 - 1.2 mg/dl* *0.6*

*BUN* *7 - 22 mg/dl* *13*

*Sodium* *135 - 145 meq/l* *144*

*Potassium* *3.5 - 5.2 meq/l * *3.9*

*Chloride* *98 - 111 meq/l* *111*

*CO2* *23 - 33 meq/l* *31*

*C**alcium* *8.5 - 10.5 mg/dl * *9.8*

*AST* *12 - 45 U/L* *31*

*Alk Phos* *38 - 126 U/L* *88*

*Total Protein* *6.1 - 8.0 gm/dl * *7.1*

*Albumin* *3.5 - 5.1 gm/dl* *4.3*

*Bilirubin* *0.3 - 1.2 mg/dl* *0.5*

*ALT* *11 - 66 U/L* *24*

*Ferritin* *10 - 291 ng/ml* *87*

*Free T4* *0.89 - 1.76 ng/dl* *1.40*

*T3, Free* *2.2 - 4.0 pg/mL* *3.08*

*TSH* *0.400 - 4.200 mcIU/ml * *0.122*

*Sed Rate* *0 - 20 mm/hr* *13*

*Vit D, 25-Hydroxy* *30 - 100 ng/ml* *36*

*Vitamin D Status Range
Deficiency <20 ng/ml
Insuffiency 20-30 ng/ml
Sufficiency 30-100 ng/ml
Toxicity >100 ng/ml*

*Sorry, that was LOTS of bloodwork.* *Anywho, rheumatologist (who ordered bloodwork) only mentioned that my TSH was too low (told her it does not really matter, being dosed on FT3 and FT4 and I see DO next week). I was prescribed three medications plus an injection for the rash/itch and sent on my way. After two days, I have had much improvement on the rash/itch. Still itches, but not near as bad and I have pills for night to decrease itch. Redness still there but just slightly fading. *

*I am thinking my FT3 is still a little low. Feeling somewhat tired, especially after a day out of the house (groceries, appointments, etc.). Ferritin seems okay and Vitamin D in sufficiency range. Any thoughts or ideas on the tiredness and just completely unable to lose weight? Unfortunately, I have actually gained about 10 pounds (pounds I do not need) since late August.*

*Thanks for sticking with this post. I realize that it is quite lengthy, but still trying to feel my best!*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> *I had TT in August 2012 due to possible hashi's and nodules causing swallowing issues. **Finally saw a DO June 2013. Talked to me about 10 minutes and suggested adding Cytomel (T3) to my Synthroid of 175 daily plus additional 150 on Sundays. ** I saw DO on 8-19-13 after bloodwork and DO changed to - NO Synthroid for one month with 10 mg generic Cytomel in the morning and 10 mg generic Cytomel in mid-afternoon. DO wants to "unplug" T3 receptors as my RT3 was at the very top of the range and I am not utilizing the T3 meds correctly.
> 
> I read something about this on a link from this site (I believe Andros posted it). I am hoping for a good outcome, but not sure what to expect. Still have some hypo symptoms, but basically body is just falling apart! **I started PT on 9-3-13 and water PT on 9-4-13. I am suppose to do PT slowly, building gradually to avoid the sharp, stabbing pain in my knees that I had been having. Boy, it is so much fun getting old (er)! Unfortunately, PT was stopped as my lumbar spine started acting up. I continued to do some water PT on my own to just keep moving. *
> 
> ...


I also think that your FT3 is a little low. Try to get the doc to bump you up by 5 mcgs. on the Cytomel. Are you still taking T4? If so, how much?

What do you think is causing the rash? Wonder if the chlorine in the pool is causing the rash?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your D is low - it needs to be in the 70 range and may be contributing to your fatigue

I had a similar situation with my D and was supplemented 35K IU daily for 12 weeks then needed to supplement 5K IU 6 days a week to maintain.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*I did get Cytomel increased by 5 yesterday. Actually DO prescribed 10 for morning and 5 or 10 in the afternoon (I get to choose as needed!). The rash continues to be a mystery. It was much improved over last weekend, but started itching again on Sunday night. I got another 1/2 injection of Celestone, more predisone and to see rheumatologist next week (again!). She also is having me stop sulfasalazine (2000 mg per day) as that may be the trigger - however, I have been on it for several years. We shall see!*

*The DO did suggest increasing my D. I guess I will have to figure that out on my own. Does anyone know if you can buy Vitamin D supplements over the counter. I have not looked in town for it yet.*

*I do love this board. There are so many helpful, experienced people on here. I wish more doctors would look here!! :tongue0015: *


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You can buy D OTC but I am not sure to what dosage. I know for sure you can get 5K IU because that is what I take.


----------

